#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Progressing cavity pump handbook by James M. Revard.

## ramon_serrano

anybody that have this book please share with me "Progressing cavity pump handbook by James M. Revard."

See More: Progressing cavity pump handbook by James M. Revard.

----------


## waheed019

thank you

----------


## azazral

where is the link??

----------


## m_abd_elkhalik

Progressing Cavity Pumps, Downhole Pumps And Mudmotors (Gulf Pump Guides)



Lev Nelik / Jim R. Brennan, Progressing Cavity Pumps, Downhole Pumps And Mudmotors (Gulf Pump Guides) 
Gulf Publishing Company | ISBN 0976511312 | May 31, 2005 | PDF | 7.1 Mb | 215 pages

DOWNLOAD FROM: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## roslinormansyah35

Is there any somebody will upload again ?

Thank You

----------


## zhangxiyu

The file could not be found. Please check the download link.

----------


## cafe_denda2000

dear sir 
pls re- upload, it use full for me.
many thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

very thnx

----------


## reservoirengineer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Bulat

pls re- upload!

----------


## mofabio

Hi, anybody still have this? Thanks!

----------


## josefreitas

a little google search and you find it: h-t-t-p://www.4shared.com/office/RtnFwoYt/nelik_l_and_brennan_j_-_progre.html
remove "-"

----------


## mofabio

> a little google search and you find it: h-t-t-p://www.4shared.com/office/RtnFwoYt/nelik_l_and_brennan_j_-_progre.html
> 
> 
> remove "-"



Man, thank you so much. I must have searched for that book for 4 hours yesterday.See More: Progressing cavity pump handbook by James M. Revard.

----------


## chinttong

Any one still has this book to share?

----------


## chinttong

Anyone Anyone can share the book?

----------

